# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμες απο Αγ.Δημητριο.

## LeChuck

Εβαλα τον εξοπλισμο μου προσωρινα στο πατρικο μου (και μελλοντικο node μιας και ο πατερας μου ειναι παλιος-τρελος ραδιοερασιτεχνης) και με μια δοκιμη της 19db grid και την engenius επιασα.

3 AP του TEEFA (κεραια προς Γυμναστικη Ακαδημια)
1 AP του AWMN621-NASOS (κεραια προς Λιμανι Πειραια)
1 AP του @fnet2 (Προς Νεα Σμυρνη/Καλλιθεα)
1 AP WISP (Προς Νεα Σμυρνη/Καλλιθεα)
1 AP Tsunami (Προς Νεα Σμυρνη/Καλλιθεα)

Τωρα ξερω οτι αν δεν καταφερω το πολυποθητο λινκ με τον watcher τουλαχιστον θα χαρει ο πατερας μου τα καλα του AWMN.

Το πατρικο μου ειναι 100μετρα Νοτιοανατολικα του Μετρο της Δαφνης και εχει αριστη θεα απο νοτια Προαστια (γενικως)

----------


## nasos

> 1 AP του AWMN621-NASOS (κεραια προς Λιμανι Πειραια)


Α, ενδιαφέρον, να το ερευνήσουμε το θέμα!  ::  Εμένα η κεραία βλέπει ανατολικά (προς Καλλιθέα/Middle_East_West), αλλά σε λίγο θα την γυρίσω προς Αιγάλεω μπας και δω το φως το αληθινό...  ::   ::  Οπότε αν δεν με πιάσεις σήμερα μην ανησυχήσεις. Ολα αυτά σε αναμονή των Senao που έχω παραγγείλει, οπότε προβλέπω αρκετή διαφορά.

----------

